# Why Hurricane Sandy caused so much damage



## a_majoor (11 Nov 2012)

Extract the "rant" from this SDA post and look at the sort of reasoning which causes so much damage when disaster strikes. The poster also makes a very good case that Toronto is very vulnerable for may of the same NIMBY/Green reasons. How does your city/town fare?:

http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/archives/021909.html



> Featured Comment
> 
> Davenport said: "I'm going to head off The Phantom here, who doubtless will show up shortly with some rant about how this is all FEMA's fault."
> You really are DENSE woman. FEMA, while it is a clusterfrig of titanic proportions, could not cause this much misery on its own. Although they FAILED to have emergency generators at key fuel distribution points (read gas stations) and although they FAILED to have any kind of plan to move food and fuel to the affected areas, and although they FAILED to even have a forward based supply of bottled water and ran out last Friday, even these gold plated MORONS couldn't have frigged things up this badly alone.
> ...


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2012)

The comment is so vitriolic that he loses all credibility, even though most of the points he makes are valid.

(except the one about kick backs with hockey tickets. Really, would you take a kick back to see an Islanders Game? ;D )


----------



## jpjohnsn (19 Dec 2012)

So,  the first step is to cut down all trees?


----------



## Journeyman (19 Dec 2012)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> So,  the first step is to cut down all trees?


The ones overhanging power lines, yes.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Dec 2012)

Look after the small stuff and the big stuff looks after itself.


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Dec 2012)

Remember the huge bush fire in Australia several years ago that killed a lot of people and did tons of damage? Part of the reason for the severity of the blaze was that pressure from the environmental movement had stopped governments from trimming brush and trees.


----------

